
Ask HN: What do you use for tracking your users? - hajrice
I use ClickHeat, GetClicky and Google Analytics. I dont really like the fact that you have to wait an entire day for Google analytics to "swallow" the data.
======
Paton
As for Analytics: You can see the current day's traffic by extending the view
period to include today's date. By default it only displays up to the previous
day, but you can usually extend it to include today's date.

------
starnix17
For general analytics I use Mint (<http://haveamint.com/>), it costs $30 (one
time fee) per site, but I think it's worth it for the nice UI. They also have
lots of great plugins.

I've also been using Mixpanel (<http://mixpanel.com/>) for tracking more
nitty-gritty user actions.

~~~
jonny_noog
I've also used Shaun Inman's Mint (though an older version, not the current,
I'm sure the UI is even better now) and have only ever had good things to say
about it. Definitely worth the very reasonable cost.

------
theli0nheart
You actually can get current data with Google Analytics by changing the date
field to the current date in the dashboard page. See
<http://imgur.com/4Y8pO.png>.

------
charlesju
We made our own. We wanted to track really random stuff like retention rate,
ARPU, etc. which is hard for a generic analytics program, or even mixpanel to
do.

~~~
suhail
email me at suhail@mixpanel.com -- curious what we can't do =)

~~~
charlesju
Suhail, don't get me wrong, MixPanel looks awesome and I'm sure it will work
for 99.9% of all startups out there, but we're just a little more neurotic
about our stuff.

Here is one example that is hard for us to convert.

Monthly Active Users on a sliding scale. This requires 30 db writes every time
someone signs on. Which we could do with 30 calls to mixpanel for every user
sign on, but we decided to cache the user being counted in the user field and
use memcache to batch the stat to one of our servers that will automatically
write 30 different entries based on the key.

------
jaddison
Hrrrmmm. I typed in clickheat.com into my browser and was surprised that you
used that site - of course, I then googled 'clickheat' and noticed an sf.net
project... I presume you use that one.

On a serious note, I'd never heard of clickheat before - sounds sort of like
<http://code.google.com/p/image-tempest/>, which was discussed on HN recently.

~~~
jaddison
image-tempest discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=928282>

------
martian
I use Clicky. It's quite good for real-time data. <http://getclicky.com>

------
mikedarnell
I like ewebcounter.com and userfly.com - both have free versions which suit me
just fine.

ewebcounter is my google analytics "sanity check" and real time resource,
while userfly lets me view recordings of actual user interaction - VERY
useful...

Cheers, Mike : )

------
AdamGibbins
I roll my own, these JS solutions miss so much what with NoScript being so
popular nowadays.

~~~
schammy
Clicky tracks visitors with javascript disabled.

------
DenisM
I'm writing my own for iPhone apps.

------
eburcat
greps & cuts on the access logs.

------
comster
<http://www.woopra.com/> kicks ass for real time traffic watching

~~~
iamelgringo
+1 for woopra. It really is additive to see people using your site in real
time.

------
ideamonk
My first and only client best deal in town, from arizona has added me on
facebook :)

